# NN78 Oban to Campbeltown



## HDG151 (18 Jan 2012)

Has anyone here done this route? Just wanting to check how hard is hard???
Is there a way to get your bike back from Campeltown to Glasgow?
Was thinking of going to Oban and cycling to claonaigh jumping on a ferry to Arran and then getting a train from Ardrossan.
Any suggestions would be helpful. Generally cycle twice a week from work approx 12 miles each way but it is easy!
ta
Hazel


----------



## ACS (18 Jan 2012)

There is some banter about cycling down to the 'wee toon' here

<edit>Sorry.....link fixed</edit>


----------



## HDG151 (18 Jan 2012)

ACS said:


> There is some banter about cycling down to the 'wee toon' here


 
Thanks, I am not sure the link is working??


----------



## Paladin - York (18 Jan 2012)

HDG151 said:


> Has anyone here done this route?
> 
> Is there a way to get your bike back from Campeltown to Glasgow?
> 
> Was thinking of going to Oban and cycling to Claonaig jumping on a ferry to Arran and then getting a train from Ardrossan.


 
Hi HDG151

I have cycled this route and the section from Oban to Brodick I've put on a blog ie

http://psychlopetualmotion.blogspot.com/2011/12/newtonmore-to-ayr-via-fort-william-isle.html

The section from Kennacraig to Campbeltown I did pre blog days so is not shown.

Your proposed route is precisely the one I covered on my Newtonmore to Ayr trip. I didn't find it too difficult but there were short sharp ups & downs on leaving Oban and along the shore of Loch Awe, there may be others that I've forgotten about. I do recall some long uphill stretches and again from memory these were from Taynuilt to Loch Awe, from Kennacraig to Claonaig and on leaving Lochranza on Arran. However, from what you've said, if you are a regular cyclist then you should find it straightforward enough.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HDG151 (18 Jan 2012)

Paladin - York said:


> Hi HDG151
> 
> I have cycled this route and the section from Oban to Brodick I've put on a blog ie
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, this looks amazing, it is definitely on the agenda for this year. Your blog is inspiring


----------



## furball (18 Jan 2012)

I would get some hill practice in if I were you.
If you are going to Campbeltown would you be planning on going down one side and back up the other? The A83 long up and downs while the west side which I think is NN78 has some very steep hills. As someone else has said, the Loch Awe road is hilly. Also once on Arran, Lochranza to just before Sannox is one big hill about 3 miles long (but a great freewheel afterwards).


----------



## ACS (19 Jan 2012)

HDG151 said:


> Thanks, I am not sure the link is working??


 Link fixed........sorry


----------



## frank9755 (19 Jan 2012)

Yes; I did the ride in the thread linked to in the second post. It's working for me.

It's beautiful; possibly probably the best ride I've done in Britain!

The long and winding road down the east side of the Kintyre peninsula is an absolute joy. The one on the west is prosaic in comparison. 
Campbeltown has a relaxed air, as you would expect for somewhere so remote. Tarbert is very pretty. 
The road up to Oban is hilly. I found it hard (admittedly I had been riding for a while by then - you will be fresh if you are starting in Oban)

Enjoy it, and I hope your weather is half as good as it was for us!


----------



## raybo (21 Jan 2012)

I rode from Ayr to Kilmartin (via Arran) to Inveraray in September, 2011. I wanted to ride all the way to Oban but I was told that a festival had soaked up all the rooms. So, at Kilmartin, I rode along the southern length of Loch Awe then over the hill to Inveraray. Then, I took the bus to Oban and ferried/rode from there to Ft. William (and beyond) via Mull and Morvern. It was a fabulous ride (with two weeks of sunny weather!).

As people have said, the ride from Brodick to Lochranza has a big climb but it isn't horrible. The main issue I had with riding along Loch Awe was the wind, which swirled around into the occasional heavy headwind. I neither rode into (bus) or out of (ferry) Oban, so I can't help you there. However, the rest of the ride was a bit of climbing but, again, nothing horrible. In addition to the climb on Arran, the climb over the top of Morvern Hills was a tough one. I didn't go to Campbeltown, as I was headed to Oban and didn't want to detour.

You can read about this ride with hundreds of photos in my journal. The part described above starts at day 15.


----------



## toroddf (21 Jan 2012)

Just adding my thoughts....... The road down from Oban to Kennacraig has three-four 150 meters big hills. They are very steep from the Oban side, but the descents are pretty gentle. Kilmartin is OK. There is a pretty nasty hill up from the loch before Tarbert too and the prevailing wind from Lochgoilhead to Tarbert is headwind. The road is exposed to wind and many have had a hard time here. The A83 from Kennacraig down the coast has a big hill just after Kennacraig and a couple of smaller ones.

The buses from Campbeltown to Glasgow does not accept bikes.

The NN78 road up from Campbeltown to Claonaig is reputed to be the hardest 55 km in Great Britain. If you find a square meter of flat road on the first 30 km, please report this finding to the police and to this forum. The rest is not too bad.

Buy a Rover ticket for both Arran ferries. Lochranza is up and down to 200 meters above sea level. Good luck.


----------



## Kintyre Boy (22 Jan 2012)

You could get the Kintyre Express (a passenger ferry in a rib) from Campbeltown to Troon and then return to Glasgow from there. There is a new backpackers bunkouse opening in Campbeltown just before Easter so there will be some bike friendly quality budget accommodation there soon.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Sam Howard (22 Jan 2012)

I'd say it's worth picking up the Sustrans map as they have land profiles which are so useful to know what you're about to climb or descend. On tough rides you end up looking at the land profile more than anything else. The maps are excellent: http://sustransshop.co.uk/products/5062-ncn-oban-to-campbeltown


----------



## furball (22 Jan 2012)

Kintyre Boy said:


> You could get the Kintyre Express (a passenger ferry in a rib) from Campbeltown to Troon and then return to Glasgow from there. There is a new backpackers bunkouse opening in Campbeltown just before Easter so there will be some bike friendly quality budget accommodation there soon.
> 
> Have a good trip.


 
Hi. Is there a ferry service to Troon or would it need to be a private charter? I can only find reference on the website for a ferry to Ballycastle.


----------



## toroddf (23 Jan 2012)

It is a private charter, I am afraid and it is not cheap.
The Ballycastle service is no more. So Campbeltown is the end of a long road and your only option is the return up again on the coast. 

But the news from last month is that there is now a consulation between the local councils and CalMac, the state owned ferry company, about setting up a regular ferry service between Ayrshire (Troon & co) and Campbeltown. But we are at best talking next year or probably 2015 if at all. But as it is now, Campbeltown means a long journey up and down the Kintyre peninsula and it is not much visited by tourists. Which is a great shame !
If going down there, do also cycle up to Mull Of Kintyre for the views over to Northern Ireland, 4000 meters away.


----------



## furball (23 Jan 2012)

Is this website not right then? http://www.kintyreexpress.com/ferry-service.html

I've just had a quick look on your website. I'm envious, you don't half get around!


----------



## toroddf (23 Jan 2012)

I stand corrected and is most sorry for misleading you.  I was referring to that Sea Container fiasco some 12-13 years ago. I would have loved to bike down the west coast of Kintyre, do the ferry over to Ballycastle, the incredible Antrim coast down to Larne (the finest coastline in the UK) take the Troon ferry from Larne and then a nice three hours ride home again. Or rather do it opposite way due to the prevailing wind. Hmm..... that is a good idea for this summer. Indeed !


----------

